# Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?



## Sergio84 (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bin ganz neu hier, habe schon einige Jahre Angelerfahrung in Seen und Flüssen (ist in letzter Zeit aber etwas zu kurz gekommen) und auch schon ein bisschen in Meerhäfen gefischt (Griechenland).

Nun soll es nächstes Jahr nach Mallorca in die Ferien gehen, ende Augst umrunden wir mit einem Segelcharterschiff Mallorca und nun stelt sich die Frage nach der Ausrüstung. Für die Hafenfischerei bin ich ganz gut gewappnet und hier im Forum findet man ja auch einges über Mallorca, was ich jedoch draussen für Material bauche und mit was ich rechnen kann bin ich noch ziemlich Ratlos.

Was will ich machen: Ein entscheidender Punkt bei der ganzen Sache ist sicher dass das ganze auf einem Segelschiff stattfindet, also kein Kampfstuhl. Ich möchte vor allem Schleppfischen aber auch eventuell in den Buchten bei Zwischenstopps auf Kapitale angeln, wäre also gut wenn sich die Ausrüstung für beides eignen würde. Das Problem beim Schleppfischen vom Segelboot aus scheint ja vor allem die Zeit vom Biss bis zum Abbremsen des Schiffes zu sein, also eventuell eine etwas gröbere Ausrüstung???

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bezüglich Ausrüstung und Fischen die ich zu erwarten habe Tipps geben.

Besten Dank

Sergio


----------



## serviola (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hallo Sergio,
ich habe hier schon viele Tips für Segler gegeben, fröne selbst hin und wieder an Bord eines Freundes dem Vergnügen. Mit die schönste Big Gamerei. Vorweg, die eierlegenden Wolfsmilchsau für deine Wünsche gibt es nicht.
Das Hauptproblem hast du schon genannt. Eine Tiagra 50 WLRSA in Verbindung mit einer qualitativ hochwertigen Stand Up Rute in 50-80 LBS (Länge +/- 3 cm ausgehend von 1,70m) wird genügen. Und da drauf kommt auch nur 50 lbs Mono, dafür so um die 700 m, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Ende August musst du zu 100% sicher mit Blue Fin Thuna bis 50 kg, Bonito, Stachelmakrelen, evtl. Speerfisch oder Schwertfischen rechnen. 

Fahrt ihr sehr langsam und nahe der Küste (max. 30 Tiefe), kannst du auch auf Zahnbrassen mit einem Tiefplaner gehen.

Ansonsten würde ich eine Spinne mit 2,70 und 75 gr WG empfehlen. Damit deckst du alles ab.
Der Rest sind Montagen, sprechen wir später drüber. Besorge dir das Aftco Stand Up Harness, da kannst du richtig guten Druck aufbauen, was vom Segler aus doppelt wichtig ist.


----------



## rhinefisher (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hi! Beim Segeln ist alles ein wenig anders, das Hauptproblem ist das "in den Wind schießen" beim Biss - bis das Boot stoppt, ist der Fisch schon 2-300m weiter... .
Vom Charter Boot aus zu fischen, kann man i.d.R. knicken, weil kein Skipper für Dich Umwege fahren wird und das in den Wind schießen einfach zu aufwändig ist. Wenn man ein Boot nur für sich nutzen kann, siehts schon besser aus - verglichen mit einem "Sportfisherman" angelt man vom Segelboot aus eher unter schlechten Bedingungen.
Zur Ausrüstung; mit StandUps fischt man in der so genannten "stroking" Technik - das ist vom Segelboot aus nicht machbar.. . Auch die normalen "Trolling" Ruten scheinen mir nicht wirklich geeignet - jedenfalls nicht in 50-80lbs.. .
Ich habe im letzten Sommer einem Freund und Nichtangler für seinen Segeltörn eine Schleppausrüstung mitgegeben; 30er WLRS mit ca. 500m (?) 39er Fireline und etwa 100m 0.70er Mono als Topshot. Die Rute war eine Penn NeverCrack in 240cm und 1000gr Wurfgewicht - auf der Rute steht tatsächlich irgendwas von 50-80lbs, aber das ist ein Witz.. . In dieser Länge sind die (alten..?) NeverCrack echte "Wabbelstöcke" und federn jeden Fehler einfach weg - gerade für Anfänger eine feine Sache.. .
Als Köder gab es eine Hand voll Rapala Magnum und Sliver am 35kg Stahlvorfach.
Der Freund hat als "Gelegenheitsstipper" einen Bonito (oder irgend einen anderen Minithun - konnte das auf dem Bild leider nicht erkennen, und einige Blaubarsche gefangen.. .
Wenn in Buchten geankert wird, kann man mit dieser Ausrüstung über Nacht den ein oder anderen Conger erwischen - einige Bleie und 6/0-8/0er Haken vorrausgesetzt.
Petri!


----------



## Sergio84 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hallo Zusammen

erstmal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Zum Segelschiff. Das ist nur unsere eigene Familie drauf, also das mit dem extra anhalten ist kein Problem.

Zur Ausrüstung:

- Also eine 50-80lbs Rute (was sind denn gute???) 
- Eine Multirolle mit Schiebebremse (Muss es eine 2 Gang sein, was ist überhaupt der Unterschied zu einer 1 Gang?)
- 50lbs Mono: Warum nicht geflochtene (Nur wegen der Schläge oder gibts noch andere Gründe?) Ich als Big Game Laie hätte jetzt eher auf 80er Mono tendiert, habe dann zwar etwas weniger Schnur drauf aber kann während des Abbremsvorgangs des Schiffes eine härtere Gangart angehen und den Fisch etwas hinterher ziehen. Ist nicht die Gefahr dass bei 50er Mono schon zu viel Silk nach dem ABbremsvorgang draussen ist dass es bereits recht mühsam wird?

Wegen den Fischarten: Wusste gar nicht dass rund um Mallorca noch mit Schwertfischen zu rechnen ist....

Gruss und Danke

Sergio


----------



## rhinefisher (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hi! Bei der Rolle geht es eher um die Bremse; die Mit wirklich starken Bremsen sind meist so genannte LRS Rollen - das steht für LongRangeSpecial - die nimmt man auf den 1-2 Wochen Partybooten an der Kalifornischen Südküste (wohl auch anderswo..) zum fischen auf Yellow Fin Thune.
Ich hatte nix anderes.. eine normale 30er Penn International, egal ob 1- oder2-Gang, tut es auch vor Malle.
Und eine "echte" 30-50lbs Rute ist schon fast ein wenig "overdressed", lässt aber bei kleineren Fischen wenigstens etwas Freude übrig.
Es gibt eine Menge erfahrene Angler, die sind davon überzeugt sind, mit Kunststoff Rollen die bessere Wahl getroffen zu haben - ich kann mich deren Argumenten nicht wirklich entziehen... .
Es gab von Penn mal eine "NeverCrack- StandUp- RollerRing", diese Rute in 30-50 war schön weich und "spottbillig". Dazu eine Penn oder Shimano 2-Gang Rolle der 30lbs Klasse - da kann man eigentlich alles mit fangen.. .
Generell sind die Rute von Penn recht brauchbar.
Petri!


----------



## serviola (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Rhinefisher,
wie oft warst du denn schon vor Male beim Big Gamen?

Stahlvorfach im klaren Mittelmeer vor Male und Gibraltar, kein Wunder, dass du da relativ arbeitslos bliebst. Ich frage mich nur, warum man solche Fehler anderen aufdrängt und selber nichts draus lernt?

Es gibt vor Male in nur 6 SM Entfernung jedes Jahr Monate lange Arbeit für die Profi Thunfischer. Wenn man weiss wie und wo.


----------



## rhinefisher (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hi! Kann ich nicht sagen - 30-40 mal für 3-4 Tage... . Schon mal auf Dentex ohne Stahl geangelt? Oder auf Blaubarsch? Wenn ich es recht bedenke, befische ich eigentlich alles ausser Thun mit Stahl.. . Ich halte "SingleStrand" Nr.6 od. 7 für erheblich unauffälliger als 1,2-1,6mm Mono - selbst "MultiStrand" in 70-90lbs ist unauffälliger.
Ich habe auch immer ganz gut gefangen, wie gesagt, große Dentex und auf der Atlantikseite Barsche und Adlerfische - für Tiere über 50lbs gab und gibt es wesentlich bessere Reviere.. .
Petri!
Sorry - ich hatte das falsch verstanden; ich war häufig in Gib, an Malle bin ich bloß mal vorbei gesegelt.
Aber drumherum habe ich wohl überall schon mal gefischt, zumindest für einige Stunden oder Tage - das wird sich dann von Malle nicht sooo sehr unterscheiden.. .


----------



## serviola (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

servus RF,
du auf Dentex angle ich grundsätzlich nur mit FC so um die 0,4 mm. Und da kamen auch die Brocken um die 5 KG nicht auf die Idee das durch zubeissen.
Blaubarsche, ja die lass ich gelten, will ich aber ohnehin nicht angeln. Wo die sind, mach ich einen Umweg, so muss ich die schon nicht releasen. Hatten auch dieses Jahr am Ebro wieder böse Attacken von den Viechern.
Überhaupt bin ich eher FC Angler, bei BFT tut es aber auch jeder gute pinkfarbene Leader.

Naja, es scheint so, als hätten wir hier vor Katalonien mehr Fisch abbekommen als du im Süden. Aber wenn ich meine Kontakte von da unten anfrage, dann hört und sieht es sich da immer noch ganz gut an.

Letzte Frage an dich, wie oft hast du denn vom Segler aus schon BG betrieben?
Ich für meinen Teil kann da auf schöne erfolgreiche Erlebnisse zurück blicken.
Und dass Stand Up nicht geht, na das unterschreib ich auf keinem Fall.

Also, jetzt helfen wir Sergio weiter.


----------



## rhinefisher (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hi! Großpapa segelte, angelte und jagdte, Papa genauso und bei mir kommt halt noch das Tauchen und ein zwei andere Hobbys hinzu.. .
Nein, richtiges BG vom Segelboot? Habe ich nicht mal versucht.. ich habe sehr oft so leichte Sachen gemacht - max. 50-80lbs.., aber eher 30-50, mehr habe ich mir auch in meiner besten Zeit nie zugetraut.. .
Es ist,besonders beim standup, absolut notwendig dem Fisch zu folgen - das kann keine Segelyacht leisten. Mit einer 80lbs Ausrüstung kann ein wirklich starker Mann so ungefähr Fische der 50lbs Klasse bezwingen - und da brauchts dann schon etwas Glück.
Segelboote rollen und haben Stage, da ist eine längere Rute eigentlich unabdingbar.
Trotzdem ist das nur meine persöhnliche Meinung - die muß nicht für Alle, und schon gar nicht für alle Boote, richtig sein.. .
Petri!


----------



## serviola (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Da möchte ich doch Mal anmerken, dass diesen Sommer die Marke für einen Stand Up gefangen Thun auf 80 LBs Rute + Rolle bei 448,6 Kilo gelegen hat.
Der Mann ist unter 1,70 m gross.

Übrigens gegenüber von Male.


----------



## zandermouse (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

@serviola,

also da habe ich noch ein etwas anderes Beispiel:
Einen 1,15 m langen Dogtooth Tuna mit FZ- Blinker an
einer leichten Süßwasserteleskoprute zum Barsche spinnen,
bestückt mit einer RedArc 10200 von Spro. 
Also man kann auch mit leichtem Gerät Erfolge feiern.

http://www.fischundfang.de/456,2134/


Ich würde für die Mallorca- Connection 2x 50 bis 80-er Stand-ups
empfehlen. Dazu noch zwei gebrauchte Penn Internationals 50 VW,
eingang mit reichlich Schnur. Die Ruten sollten echte Big Game Ruten
sein und kein zweckentfremdetes Norgegerät.
Ich gehe jetzt mal von Blauflossenthunen aus. Bei anderen
Zielfischen ist selbstverständlich leichteres Gerät zweckmäßiger.

@Sergio

Du musst zuerst einen Zielfisch festlegen, sonst geht das in 
die Hose.

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## rhinefisher (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hi! Ich habe nicht behauptet man könne mit StandUp Geschirr keine großen Fische fangen - aber niemand fängt einen 400kg Thun vom Segelboot - nicht mal einen von 200kg.. .
Es gibt auch große Fische im Mittelmeer, aber um welchen Preis werden die gefangen? Da liegen ja auch einige Boote rund ums Mittelmeer, aber das sind in der Regel die exorbitant teuren "2 Wochen-Hobbys" weniger Wohlhabender. Für einen nicht ansässigen Normalverdiener sind die Möglichkeiten einen Thun dieser Grösse zu fangen gleich Null.
Deshalb halte ich eine 50-80lbs Ausrüstung (wie sie ja für die recht seltenen Thune angeracht wäre..) für die totale Spaßbremse - die Wahrscheinlichkeit ohne Ortskenntniss, gutem Echolot und 10-15 Kisten Sardinen zum anfüttern einen etwas grösseren Thun zu fangen tendiert gen 0 - warum also so völlig überdimensioniertes Gerät?
Wären nicht zwei 30lbs Ruten irgendwie erfolgversprechender?
Petri!


----------



## zandermouse (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wären nicht zwei 30lbs Ruten irgendwie erfolgversprechender?
> Petri!


 
Wenn Du uns verraten würdest, was er denn damit fangen
soll, könnte man eventuell darüber diskutieren. Bloß, wenn
er auf dauer Big Game Fischen will, dann sollte ein
Thun zu seinen Zielen zählen. |bla:

Falls auf Dein 30 lbs- Geschirr doch ein großer Thun beißen
sollte, wird er Dich bis in alle Ewigkeit verfluchen.

Für 30 lbs reicht außerdem eine Penn Senator vollkommen
aus. Da braucht er keine große Investition zu tätigen. Die
kann er zusätzlich als Reserve mitführen. 

Vielleicht sollte man besser zu einer 30 lbs Spinnrute raten,
mit der er auch Schleppen kann ? Das alles hängt jedoch
nur von den Zielfischen ab. 

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## rauber83 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

besorg dir 2 tld 50wlrsa und du bist fuer eigentlich alles gut geruestet. 700 yards 130 jerry brown und 80lbs mono topshot. die tlds gehen inzwischen billig weg und sind super rollen. ich fische mit pinnacle outfitter ruten. viele werden sagen billiges klump aber du willst ja keine recorde aufstellen. ueberleg dir vielleicht einen short bend butt zu besorgen. ich bin absolut davon ueberzeugt. die rolle kostet neu so um die 350 euro, die rute mit bend butt so um die 180 euro.


----------



## rhinefisher (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hi! Tja - was macht man mit 30lbs Ruten..? Normalerweise 14er - 18er Magnums oder 20er Sliver schleppen. Von Köderfischen im Schlepp würde ich einem Anfänger abraten - die werden kaum richtig laufen.. . Fangen wird man damit das übliche; Bluefish, Palometa und Pez Lemon - wobei Palometa auch nicht sehr wahrscheinlich ist.. .
Einem Anfänger zu raten im Mittelmeer von einer Segelyacht aus auf BFT zu fischen, ist ein wenig so, wie einem Angelanfänger zur Fischerei auf Huchen zu raten... .
Völlig absurd... .
Petri!
Ach ja - wie gesagt; Plastik Rollen sind gar nicht schlecht.. .


----------



## serviola (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Absurd?
es ist nun Mal Tatsache, dass die BFT's sich auf das hinterm Segler geschleppte stürzen. Das hat nichts mit Zielfisch oder dazu raten zu tun. Es geht doch nur darum, was es dort gibt oder nicht.
Aber scheinbar weiss das einer besser, der gerade Mal drüber geflogen ist, als jemand der in der Nähe lebt und zahlreiche Kontakte zu einheimischen Pros und IGFA Reps. unterhält.
Apropo Blufish vor Mallorca, das ist dann ein 6er im Lotto???! Aber weiter so.

Rauber83, Pinnacle Marine Outfitters, das ist kein biliiges Gelumpe, sondern ebenbürtiges Material. Neben meinen Penn Int, Milleniums und Shim's, stehen immer mehr dieser Ruten.
Besonders interessant ist die 100 lsb Curved Short. Ansonsten habe ich alle, von der 30-100 lbs von John Vollmer in dauerndem Gebrauch. Bei der Qualität, tut sparen nicht weh, bei Rollen sehe ich das anders. Aber die TLD's machen einen guten Job. Dennoch wären mir das 100-150 € mehr zu einer Tiagra allemal wert.

Die 30er STUP Von John hat im Herbst für einen vergleichbaren IGFA Rekord hergehalten, derzeit im Anmeldeschlussspurt.


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hi! Ach - ich sage doch ga nicht das es die nicht gibt - ich weiß allerdings auch wie viele Segler schleppen und wie selten man die Storys von den riesen Fischen hört, bei denen man völlig Chancenlos ist.. .
Bluefish ein 6er im Lotto? Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz.. .
Ich sehe relativ oft, wie 200kg Yellow Fins vom "dead Boat" gefangen werden; während Leute die das können oft nach 15Min fertig sind, ackern die Touries manchmal 2 Stunden und verlieren trotzdem.
Für mich ganz persöhnlich weiß ich, daß wenn ich bei einem Thun länger als 60Min. arbeite, der Fisch verloren ist.
Ich würde zu gerne mal sehen wie ein 100kg Thun vom Segler bezwungen wird - das wäre bestimmt lustug.. .
Ich habe einige Narben von Cokpitkanten, Stagen und allen möglichen Ecken - und ich bin weiß Gott ein großer , kräftiger Bursche.. .
Aber um des lieben Friedens willen; 80lbs StndUp Ruten mit einer 50er Tiagra sind natürlich das optimale allround BG Gerät.
Mal ernsthaft; mich interessiert schon, ob hier jemand mal einen wirklich kräftigen Fisch vom Segler aus gefangen hat.
Alle Geschichten, die ich je darüber gehört habe (und ich war einige Jahre auf Langfahrt..) enden mit dem Verlust des Fisches.
Ich habe selbst schon mit richtigen Tauen über der Winch geschleppt und auch große Fische gehakt - da blieben dann auch 2-3 hängen.
Mit der Rute war ich ab 100kg eigentlich ziehmlich einsam... .
Petri!


----------



## serviola (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hier im Med gehen in der Regel 10 bis max. 30 kg Fische beim trollen dran. 
Die 50 Kg+ fängt hier niemand auf Lures, höchst, höchst selten.


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hi! Langt denn da nicht auch eine 30-50lbs Ausrüstung? Die ist leichter zu handhaben und nich so gefährlich. Universeller und Spaßfördender doch auch.
Hinzu kommt, daß auf fast allen Charterbooten brauchbare 80-130lbs Ausrüstungen vorhanden sind - 30er fast nie.. .
Fürs Mittelmeer finde ich eine kräftige Spinnrute (da scheinen wir uns ja einig..) und eine 30er optimal.
Wenn ich generell nur eine BG-Rute besitzen dürfte, wäre das schon eine 80er StandUp mit ner 50er LRS - aber nur wenn ich öfter "weiter wech" fische.
Falls ich irgendwie quängelig oder nervig wirke - sorry - aber ich halte 80er auf Segelbooten für richtig gefährlich.
Ich wünsche Euch ein froher neues Jahr!
Petri!


----------



## Sergio84 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Nun melde ich mich auch wieder mal zu wort.
Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist warum eine 80lbs ausrüstung denn so viel gefährlicher sein soll als eine 50lbs ausrüstung? Was ich weiterhin nicht verstehe ist warum denn ein Segelschiff so extrem benachteiligt sein soll gegenüber einem normalen Motorboot. Klar hat der Fisch gebissen muss man ein abbremsmanöver starten bei dem man etwas zeit und dadurch schnur verliert aber nachher sehe ich da absolut keinen unterschied?
Was ich villeicht auch nochamsl erwähnen möchte, dass ich nur im Big Game Anfänger bin, ansonsten schon mit einigen Jahren Erfahrung.

Gruss und Danke

Sergio


----------



## zandermouse (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

@Sergio84,

50-80 lbs Rute + 50-er Rolle = Dein Gerät :q
Eigentlich ist Nichts gefährlich, wenn man damit
umzugehen weiß. Allerdings kann ein Fehler, den man
am 80-er Gerät macht, fatale Folgen haben.

Du bist mit dem Segelschiff so extrem benachteiligt, weil Du
das Schiff nicht nur Abbremsen musst, sondern auch wenden
um dem Fisch zu folgen. Als kleine Rechenaufgabe:

Du hast in 30 Sekunden 500 Meter Schnur verloren. Wie lange brauchst Du, um den Kurs um 180 grad zu ändern ?
Na ja, jetzt kannst Du Dir ausrechnen, wie viel Meter Schnur auf Deine Rolle muss. Sollte das Wendemanöver ca. 2 Minuten dauern, brauchst Du eine Rolle mit 2000 Meter Schnurvorrat. |uhoh:

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## Sergio84 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Bei einem Biss wird das Schiff sofort in den WInd gestellt sowie Motor angelassen und rückwärtsschub (das Schiff hat ein 53ps motor, also durchaus gut Motorisiert) Bei einem normalen Motorboot muss ja auch angebremst werden, auch wenn dass dank der Starken Motoren relativ rasch geschieht. Also zurück zu der Rechnung, ich schätze das Manöver vom in den Wind stellen bis die Verfolgung aufgenommen werden kann auf rund 45 sekunden. Verliert man da wirklich 750m?

Gruss sergio


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

@ Segio84
jetzt las dich hier mal nicht verrückt machen 750 Meter in 45 Sekunden ist meiner Meinung nach Quatsch#d.Eine 50er Rolle(ich benutze grundsätzlich 30er oder 50er Tiagras) die haben bis jetzt immer ausgereicht .Und wenn du im Mittelmeer schleppst sind die Blauflossenthune kaum schwerer als 10 - 30 Kg da hat Serviola vollkommen recht . Jetzt noch ne vernünftige BG Rute 30 - 50 LBS und noch ein Fluo Carbon Vorfach (kann ruhig 1mm haben und 3-5Meter lang sein) und dein Tripp kann losgehen .Ach ja die Hauptschnur da sollte dir ne 50 lbs Monoline locker ausreichen .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hi! Wenn man von "Sportfisherman" Booten aus angelt, wird beim Biss mit maximal möglicher Fahrt hinter dem Fisch hergefahren - oft einige Minuten und das Wasser steht dabei in einer fetten Walze vor der Kante.. .
Das kann auch ein 15m Segler mit 2x 120ps nicht mal annähernd leisten. Eine 10m "Sportfisher" hat 2x 200-300ps und mehr - bei einer 50er  Bertram sind es schon fast 2000... . Ausserdem wendet ein Sortfisher auf der Stelle.. .
80er Ausrüstungen sind wegen der auftretenden Kräfte gefährlich; damit werden schon mal Angler übers Deck geschleift - wenn man im Cockpit eines mittleren Seglers, durch einen Harness mit der Angel verbunden, einen 50kg Thun drillt und der Fisch eine kleine "Kursänderung" vornimmt, gerät man oft in schmerzhaften Kontakt mit dem Boot.
Das ist, verglichen mit der Fischerei vom Motorboot, eine ganz schön kibbelige Angelegenheit.
Um die Kraft einer "echten" 30-50er wirklich zum tragen zu bringen, kann man sich noch gerade mit einer Hand behelfen (die andere für den Mann - auf Seglern kaum anders machbar..) - bei einer 80er schafft das nur der Terminator.. .
Wenn die Fische ohnehin nicht über 30kg schwer sind, wäre mir eine "echte" 30er am liebsten - die macht richtig Spaß und reißt einen auch nicht gleich über die Reling.
Bei 59Ps tippe ich mal so auf 36ft - bei solchen Booten kann man oft mit einem Bein im Cockpit und dem Anderen auf dem Seitendeck, im Drill so gerade über die Reling langen  - wenns passt, sollt man sich nicht unbedingt aufrecht hin stellen... .
Petri!


----------



## serviola (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Aber meine Herren, da kommt doch physikalisch einiges durcheinander.

1.) Zunächst mal Danke an Andreas, der hier als einziger den Durchblick bewahrt. Zu meiner Empfehlung, die 50 W mit 50 / 60 lbs  Mono drauf hat ungefähr 700 m Reserve. Spätestens wenn 600 m draussen sind und ein hartes Manöver dazu kommt, ist die Schnur und auch eine 80 oder 130 lbs schon alleine vom Wasserdruck ab!

2.) Was bitte soll das hinter her Gefahre bei einem 30 oder max 50 kg schweren Fisch? Ich dachte ihr seid Angler und nicht Schlappschwänze. 

3.) Die Rute zwischen 40-80 lbs wählen, dann passt sie hervorragend zur Rolle und Leine. Gute Ruten wie die 40/80lbs von John haben eine feine Spitzenaktion und verhärten sich dann. Jede meiner 30 LBS ziehe ich unter Druck platt bis ins Handteil, das ist vom Segler aus definitiv zu wenig um richtig druck zu machen.

4.) 30 LBS nur dann, wenn ihr hinterher fahren wollt, aber vom Segler aus kannst du das vergessen. Dazu gehört echtes Teamwork + Übung, da müsst ihr extrem gut wissen was ihr tut.

5.) Probieren die lieben Mitleser zunächst Mal aus, was es heisst Stand Up ohne Hilfe 10 KG Zug auf sein Angelgerät zu bringen. Da ist es nämlich völlig schnuppe, ob du 30 oder 50 oder 80 lbs Gerät fischt. Die meisten halten 5 Kilo für 20 Kilo Zug. Gefährlich ,also wirklich???

TL


----------



## zandermouse (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

@serviola

zu 1) Wenn 600 m draussen sind, kommt das Schnurgewicht
zum tragen, was einerseits der Fisch zu spüren bekommt und
andererseits zu Lasten der Schnurtragfähigkeit geht. 
Das kannst Du ausprobieren, indem Du eine Schnur, sagen wir mal, für einen Seiltänzer spannst. Je länger das Seil, desto größer ist der Durchhang und ebenso größer ist auch die Kraft in dem Seil. Das funktioniert auch auf dem Trockenem, ganz ohne Wasserdruck !
Außerdem wird bei der Abnahme des Rollendurchmessers, aufgrund der fehlenden Schnur, die eingestellte Bremskraft der Rolle größer. Deswegen Bremse leicht öffnen, wenn so viel Schnur draußen ist ! Mit dem Wasserdruck hat das überhaupt garnichts zu tuen, den der wirkt gleichmäßig rund um die Schnur und erhöht nur den Druck auf die Schnur in der Ebene des Schnurdurchmessers. Der Wasserdruck erhöht keines Falls die Zugkraft in der Schnur !
(Das weiß ich, weil ich Statiker bin.)

zu 2) Du bist Dir also ziemlich sicher, dass alle größeren Thune im Mittelmeer ausgestorben sind ?

zu 3) Mit Deiner Rutentheorie liegst Du richtig !

zu 4) Da hast Du allerdings recht !

zu 5) Da Thune oft die saublöde Eigenschaft besitzen, senkrecht nach unten zu flüchten, versuch
einmal, einen vollen Wassereimer mit Deinem Gerät, eine Weile aus dem Fenster zu hängen.  Dann merkst Du auch,
ob du die richtige Rute hast. 

Deswegen: 50-80 lbs Rute + 50-er Rolle = Dein Gerät :q

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## serviola (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Es sollte natürlich statt Wasserdruck ,Wasserwiderstand heissen.

Ansonsten danke für die Begründung aus Statikersicht. Für was doch unsere Berufe alles taugen können.

Zu 4. es ist doch immer wieder interessant was die meisten für 10 Kilo echten freien Zug halten. Ohne jemanden nahe treten zu wollen, die Mehrzahl kennt das gar nicht aus dem echte Anglerleben.
TL


----------



## Marlin1 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hallo Sergio,

laß dich mal nicht verrückt machen !!

Ich kann mich des Eindruckes nicht erwehren, das du hier 
ziemlich viele Tipps von Trockenschwimmern erhälst, die das 
was sie dir raten noch nie betrieben haben. |uhoh:

Vertraue da mal auf die Aussagen von Serviola, da liegst du 
komplett richtig.

Ich will jetzt nicht auf einzelne ziemlich an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Erklärungen eingehen, aber lieber Zanderli
die großen Thune im Mittelmeer sind nicht ausgestorben, das
darfst du ruhig glauben.

Allerdings ist es eine Tatsache das kein großer Bluefin bis jetzt 
auf geschleppte Kunstköder gefangen worden ist.

Damit kannst du Juvenile fangen und das ist in allen Meeren so. Die lustigen Filmchen die dann mit Monstertbluefinhunen beim Jiggen oder sonstigen Kunstködern gedreht worden sind, sind allesamt gefakt !! Aber natürlich gute Werbung für die Produkte. 

Das mit der Schnur und der Bremse hast du auch durcheinandergegbracht, das galt vor 25 Jahren bei den Sternbremsen so, die Schiebebremsen Modelle arbeiten da anders. Was das Schurgewicht ausmachen soll ist mir schleierhaft, 1 Kg. 50 Lbs.  Schnur sind weit über 2.000 Meter,
auf welche Rolle bringst du das denn drauf ?? Bzw. sind das dann ein vierundzwansigstel der Schurtragkraft, oder auch 
4% der Schnurtragkraft, da man normalerweise nicht mehr als 30% der Tragkraft an der Bremse einstellt, machen da 4 % sicher nichts aus. Bei einer gut gefüllten 50 Lbs. Rolle wird das dann 1,5 % der Schnurtragkraft ausmachen, wenn alle Schnur im Wasser ist, welchen Physikalischen Effekt soll da das Schnurgewicht bitte haben ??


Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## zandermouse (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

@Marlin1,

die Schnur reißt eben, weil in der Formel für den Seildurchhang die Länge der Schnur mit ihrem Quadrat eingeht. Da kann die Schnur auch noch so federleicht sein,
sie reißt trotzdem. Lies dir noch einmal das Beispiel mit
dem Seiltänzer durch. Die "tanzen" nämlich auf Drahtseilen,
womit Du Panzer abschleppen kannst. Und so ein Seiltänzer
wiegt in der Regel nur ein Bruchteil von Dir und mir. Die größte
Kraft entsteht eben, weil die Seillänge mit dem Quadrat
in die Berechnung eingeht. Das Drahtseil an sich wiegt dagegen auch sehr, sehr wenig. 

Nur so mal zum nachdenken, aber ich habe bezüglich unserer Angellei natürlich den Auftrieb vernachlässigt. Gott, bitte verzeih mir ! 

Bei der Bremskraftvergrößerung spielt nur die geometrische Lage der Bremsscheiben und deren Größe eine Rolle. Wo liegen den die unterschiedlich bei Stern- oder Schiebebremsen ? Der Effekt wird lediglich reduziert, weil
die Schiebebremsenmodelle generell größere Bremsscheiben besitzen. 

Nur mal so,

vom  Zanderli

P.S. Ich wollte mich jetzt aber weder streiten, noch
den "aller Klügsten" hier im Board ermitteln !


----------



## J.D. (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hallo Marlin 1

Nur zu der Feststellung das noch kein Giant BFT mit Kunstköder beim Schleppen gefangen wurde.Auf meinem Boot der SHY oder später Xacara wurden ca 20 BFT über 300 kg
gefangen.Fangplatz Azoren Köder meistens Moldcraft Lures.

Gruß

Jörg-Dieter Haselhorst


----------



## rhinefisher (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hi! 
Um 10kg Druck auf die Leine zu bringen, benötigt man ne 50-80er?
Sternbremse und Schiebebremse bewirken also eine unterschiedliche Spulengeometrie?
Ich würde doch zu gerne mal sehen wie einer von Euch aus dem Cockpit einer Segeljacht heraus mit seiner 80er einen 100kg Thun drillt... wirklich zu und zu gerne... .
Petri!


----------



## serviola (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Ich will mich hier nicht streiten, dennoch muss ich hier deine fehl geleiteten Gedanken nochmals korrigieren..

1.) Auf Plastik Schleppköder beissen keine Fische jenseits der 50 KG. Ich hoffe das kommt jetzt endlich an!
2.) Wenn man so bescheuert ist, und von einem Segler aus mit Brumeo Technik arbeitet, dann können hier auch Thune jenseits der 500 kG ein stell dich ein geben. Nur davon habe ich nichts im ersten Post gelesen. Ich glaube also, dass der Treadsteller das nicht in Erwägung zieht.
3.) 10 KG Zug sind 10 KG Zug. Du solltest schon genau lesen und das auch versuchen gedanklich umzusetzen. Ich habe geschrieben, dass es dabei überhaupt keinen Rolle spielt, ob es sich um 30/50/80 lbs Gerät handelt. Wo ist da also der von dir eingeworfene Unterschied in der Gefährlichkeit?? Fischt du denn mit steifen Bootsruten im Norgestyle und 2 m Länge auf BFT? Ja dann, merke Bootsruten sind keine Stand Up Ruten!

Sternbremse und Schiebebremsen bewirken unterschiedliches Ansprechverhalten. Ist dir das noch nie aufgefallen, na so was?

TL


----------



## serviola (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Lieber Jörg Dieter,

meinen Informationen beziehen sich ausschliesslich auf die Balearen. Aber du hattest ja Reinhold angesprochen.


----------



## rhinefisher (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hi! Vielleicht reden wir einfach aneinander vorbei?
Zu1: Genau das sage ich doch - einen Thun jenseits der 50kg zu fangen, bedeutet einigen Aufwand und wird von daher für einen Anfänger auf einer Segeljacht kaum in Frage kommen.
Damit wäre 2 eigentlich auch geklährt.. .
Zu3 fällt mir kaum noch was ein... bei 30lbs wird irgendwann die Schnur reissen - bei 80ern brechen sich auch erfahrene Angler schon mal die Knochen.. .
Ob eine Schnur von einer Spule mit Stern oder Schiebebremse abgezogen wird, ändert wohl kaum etwas an der Verringerrung des Zugwinkels..... .
Wo wir gerade dabei sind; 30er Rolle mit 50lbs Schnur und 30-50er Rute - das zieht man aber nicht für lange Zeit "bis in den Griff gerade..". Jedenfalls nicht auf einem Segler... .
Na ja - für 3 Wochen segeln auf den Balearen ne 80er kaufen... das hört man auch nicht alle Tage.. .
Petri!


----------



## zandermouse (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Um 10kg Druck auf die Leine zu bringen, benötigt man ne 50-80er?
> Sternbremse und Schiebebremse bewirken also eine unterschiedliche Spulengeometrie?
> Ich würde doch zu gerne mal sehen wie einer von Euch aus dem Cockpit einer Segeljacht heraus mit seiner 80er einen 100kg Thun drillt... wirklich zu und zu gerne... .
> Petri!


 
1) Eine Angelschnur ist nur dazu in der Lage Zugkräfte aufzunehmen, da sie über keine Drucksteifigkeit verfügt.
10 kg Zugkraft lassen sich mit 30/50/80 lbs Gerät bewältigen.

2) Die Lage der Bremsscheiben ist bei Stern- und Schiebebremsen selbstverständlich,bezogen auf die Spulenachse, gleich. Etwas Anderes habe ich nie behauptet.
Das Buch "Bluewater Fisching" von Robert Rein sagt auf Seite 93: Zitat: "Um so mehr Leine der Fisch abgezogen hat, um so größer ist die Zugkraft." Dabei meint der Autor selbstverständlch die Zugkraft in der Schnur, die zum Reißen der selben führen kann. Egal, ob Schiebe- oder Sternbremse !
Also Jungs Fachliteratur ist zum Lesen da.:m

3) Mir ist eigendlich egal, ob Blauflossenthune auf Plastikköder beißen oder nicht. Ich würde dem Threadstarter empfehlen mit Deadbait zu schleppen. Deswegen soll er auch eine extrem kurze und steife Rute verwenden (1,60- 1,80m)
und eine 50-er Multi mit Schiebebremse.#6

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*



Sergio84 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Ich bin ganz neu hier, habe schon einige Jahre Angelerfahrung in Seen und Flüssen (ist in letzter Zeit aber etwas zu kurz gekommen) und auch schon ein bisschen in Meerhäfen gefischt (Griechenland).
> 
> ...



   Also meiner Meinung brauchst Du ein Reisegerät mit dem Du vom Budget und Gewicht zurechtkommst. Was einigermaßen geeignet ist mit mittleren Fischengewichten so bis
  30 kg zurechtzukommen und was du ev. noch mal woanders einsetzen kannst.

  30 kg werden aber so beim „nebenbei“ schleppen eher die Ausnahme an deinem Ziel sein.
  Und es kommt natürlich auf Dein Budget an, was willst Du ausgeben? #c


  Als gute Rolle die du auch vom Gewicht nehmen kannst kann ich nur auf die
_TLD 50_ 2Speed weisen, die ich als wirklich gute Reiserolle empfehlen kann, mit einer
  Berkley Trilene Big Game mit 500mtr. 0, 71 mono Gewicht 1, 6 kg
  Du kannst sie aber auch eine Nr. kleiner als TLD 30II nehmen dann würde ich aber eine 60er Mono nehmen
  Oder wenn Du Penn-Fan bist, die aus der Formularreihe, so hießen die früher. Heute heißen die Dinger glaube ich GLD50II. oder GLD30II


  Die Serien stehen in den Größenangaben irgendwo zwischen den wohl unbestritten führenden Rollenserien im BigGame Bereich:  International von Penn und Tiagra von Shimano die aber ein Ganzmetallgehäuse haben und erheblich schwerer und teurer sind.
  Zusätzlich entspricht die TLD50 in Bezug auf die International/Tiagras  mehr einer 40er Rolle, die TLD30 entspricht mehr einer 25er was die Schnurfassung angeht.

  Ich habe nun beide TLDs, bin aber mit der 50er eingestiegen und sie ist halt mein Liebling, allein schon wegen des größeren Schnureinzugs. 

  Zu Deiner Frage 2-Gang oder nicht, das ist genauso zu beantworten wie Auto mit Sitzheizung oder ohne!?
  Ansonsten ist eine Daiwa Sealine600H auch eine feine bewährte Rolle!

  Es ist schon komfortabler mit einem Schiebehebel die Bremse einzustellen, ganz besonders beim schleppen, da man die Position des Schiebehebles sehr komfortabel auf die Tragkraft einstellen kann. Bei Position  Strike ca. 1/3 der linearen Tragkraft lautet die Faustformel.
  Beim schleppen gehe ich fast immer noch unter die Strikeposition. 

  Ich bin kein Freund der geflochten für BigGame fürs schleppen; das Risiko des einschneiden in die Rollefüllung bei nur locker aufgespulter Schur ist mir zu hoch. Ich hatte schon mal das Erlebnis, aber in Norge. Zum anderen kommen die Verletzungsgefahr für die Finger und die mangelnde Abriebsfähigkeit dazu.
  Beim Poppern mit Stationärrollen ist das aber ein anderes Thema mit anderen Faktoren.
  Zum Stock gebe es ja bestimmt auch noch einiges zu schreiben, wie hoch würdest den Du dein Budget überhaupt ansetzen? ;+


  Gruß, 

Gernot#h


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hi zandermouse! Klar - es heißt Zug und nicht Druck.... meinte ich wohl auch.. .
Zu2: das bezog sich doch nicht auf Dich; du hast da doch ganz richtig drauf hin gewiesen.. .
Petri!


----------



## Sergio84 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

HAllo Zusammen

Danke für die vielen Anregungen. Also wie bereits von serviola vermutet wurde ist es nicht mein Ziel fische von 500kg anzuvisieren, das wäre etwas am Ziel vorbei geschossen. Ich möchte aber ganz kalr auf vernünftige Fische gehen, wenn ich Köderfische Fangen will kann ich gerade zuhause bleiben, also soll schon vernünftiges Gerät her mit dem man auch bei einem ordentlichen Fisch nicht gleich am Anschlag mit dem Material ist. Ich draue mir auch durchaus zu einen venünftigen Fisch vom Boot aus drillen zu können. Grundsätz6lich gefällt mir die Kombo 50/80lbs Rute, ne Venünftige Rolle um die 50lbs klasse und 50lbs schnur, denke damit kann man vernünftig Druck aufbauen.

Bezüglich Preis ist das natürlich so eine Sache, klar für 1-2 wochen Urlaub im Jahr möchte man natürlich nicht gleich ein Vermögen ausgeben, auf der anderen Seite entweder macht man etwas vernünftig oder man lässt es. Habe nach diversen Tipps gesehen dass man in den USA gute Ruten von gut 120 Dollar bekommt, Rollen sind natürlich etwas teurer aber denke schon dass das so der BEreich ist wo man zwar nicht das Ultimative Topmaterial hat aber doch vernüntiges Zeugs bekommt..

Gruss sergio


----------



## Marlin1 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hallo Jörg Dieter,

stimmt !! Ich habe damals mit Erstaunen immer wieder von den grossen Bluefins auf die schwarz Violetten Marlin Lures mit Birdies davor gehört und neidvoll die Bilder gesehen. :q

Leider ist das ja auch schon lange her und in den letzten Jahren waren die Bluefins vor den Azoren leider sehr dünn gesät. 

Auch in den USA werden richtig grosse Bluefins immer wieder auf die Spreader Bars mit Plastiktintenfischen gefangen, aber deutlich mehr auf Naturköder.

Im Mittelmeer habe ich aber in dreissig Jahren, die ich schon dort fische, bis jetzt noch nichts von einem grossen Thun auf geschleppten Kunstköder gehört oder gesehen.

Das soll sicher nicht heissen, das es noch nie passiert ist. 
Aber das in eine Empfehlung für einen Anfänger mit einzubeziehen der seine ersten Versuche startet fände ich ehrlich gesagt übertrieben.

Bei den Balearen wird er beim Schleppen eher Bekanntschaft mit Fischen bis max. 20 kg machen. Die kann er in der Bordküche auch prima verwerten und wird damit bei seinen Mitfahrern sicher sehr an Ansehen gewinnen. :k

Das ist für die Angelei vom Segler doch auch in Ordnung so.
Die grossen Bluefins sind leider überall selten geworden.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hi! Ich halte große Bluefins auf Lure für reinen Zufall; es wird um ein vielfaches mehr mit Lures als mit Köfi geschleppt - wenn man mal die Relation betrachtet, können die Fänge eigentlich vernachlässigt werden.. .
@ Sergio84; das oben von zandermous erwähnte Buch "Bluewater Fishing" von Keupel/Rein habe ich mir gestern noch mal aus dem Regal gezogen. Das solltest Du dir unbedingt mal gönnen - gut und leicht verständlich geschrieben.. .
Da hast Du dann mal die Meinung von 2 erfahrenen Anglern, die sich nicht nur auf ihre bescheidenen subjektiven erfahrungen beziehen, sondern auch die Erfahrung anderer mit berücksichtigen.
Eines der ganz wenigen Bücher, wo sich mir nicht nach einigen Seiten die Fußnägel aufrollen.. .
Petri!


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Noch vergessen; eine 50lbs Schnur auf einer 50-80lbs Rute geht nicht gut - die wird bei ca. 85° Rutenbiegung reissen.. .
Wenn es sich denn um eine "echte" 50-80 handelt - ich habe ein wenig den Eindruck, daß hier oft von 80ern die Rede ist, wenn es in Wahrheit doch nur scheinbar nach IGFA zertifizierte Stöcke sind.. .
Man vergleiche nur mal eine International mit einer Nevercrack.... .
An diesen sehr unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen könnte es vielleicht liegen, das hier so sonderbare Empfehlungen kommen... .
Petri!


----------



## serviola (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Letzteres ist möglich. Ich habe Sergio per PN ein Produkt empfohlen, das einen Range von 40-80 lbs Schnüren abdeckt. Ich kenne diesen Stecken in und auswendig und verglichen mit meiner Interantional 80 lbs Rute ist dieser Stecken zunächst mal weicher, nimmt aber an Härte stetig zu. Also progressiv, das passt fürs Tuna fischen perfekt.

Sagt auch einer der beiden oben zitierten Autoren nach einer ausgiebigen gemeinsamen Fishing Session im vergangenen Herbst.

Mehr und mehr Hersteller gehen weg von der Einheitsbezeichnung 50 oder 80 oder sonst was, sondern geben einen nutzbaren Bereich an. Gefällt mir bei der Aktion moderner Ruten auch besser.


----------



## Rausreißer (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*



Sergio84 schrieb:


> HAllo Zusammen
> 
> Danke für die vielen Anregungen. Also wie bereits von serviola vermutet wurde ist es nicht mein Ziel fische von 500kg anzuvisieren, das wäre etwas am Ziel vorbei geschossen. Ich möchte aber ganz kalr auf vernünftige Fische gehen, wenn ich Köderfische Fangen will kann ich gerade zuhause bleiben, also soll schon vernünftiges Gerät her mit dem man auch bei einem ordentlichen Fisch nicht gleich am Anschlag mit dem Material ist. Ich draue mir auch durchaus zu einen venünftigen Fisch vom Boot aus drillen zu können. Grundsätz6lich gefällt mir die Kombo 50/80lbs Rute, ne Venünftige Rolle um die 50lbs klasse und 50lbs schnur, denke damit kann man vernünftig Druck aufbauen.
> 
> ...



   Du kannst natürlich auch mit einer Norwegen Kombo losziehen,
  das geht natürlich auch. Und so habe ich auch angefangen.
  Und gaanz viele andere auch.:m
  Die meisten Chancen um überhaupt einen Fisch zu sehen, hast Du sowieso mit kleineren Ködern.
  Es werden wohl vorwiegend Makrelen, Hornhechte und Stachelmakrelen beim Schleppen sein. #6
  Mit Glück eine Goldmakrele (Dorado). 
  Du kannst auch noch mehr Glück haben und einen weißen Thun erwischen. An einen roten würde ich lieber gar nicht denken, das wäre wohl wie der 6er im Lotto. Aber wer weiß das genau?

  Besten Gruß, 
  Gernot #h


----------



## J.D. (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hallo Reinhold

Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht das mit Plastik kaum giant BFT gefangen werden,ich wollte nur klarstellen das es möglich ist mit Plastik BFT über 50 kg zu fangen.Vom Segler natürlich nicht.In Kroatien sind mit viel Erfahrung und Schraubenwasser schon Fische bis 110 kg auf Kunstköder gefangen worden ist aber die Ausnahme.Wenn Bluefins auf Wobbler oder Plastik gefangen werden dann bei einer Geschwingkeit von über 7 Knoten und meist  sehr dicht am Boot im Schraubenwasser.

Gruß

Jörg-Dieter


----------



## serviola (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Hallo Jörg Dieter,
es gibt Regeln die gelten jeweils dort, wo man sie aufgrund der zurück liegenden Erfahrungen, aufstellen kann.

"Wenn Bluefins auf Wobbler oder Plastik gefangen werden dann bei einer Geschwingkeit von über 7 Knoten und meist sehr dicht am Boot im Schraubenwasser.!

Dieses hier gilt eindeutig nicht für die Med Küste Spaniens. Kroatien ist, und das weiss ich aus vielen Abgleichen, wenig übertragbar.

Beste Fänge ab 3-8 KN, und als Weisswasserersatz (sofern man das als wichtig erachtet) gibt es vom Segler aus schöne Kunstgriffe. 
Aber meine 50+ beim Trollen waren alle samt 100-150 m hinterm Heck gehakt. 

Soviel zu Theorie und Praxis.

Also mit dem Übertragen von Erfahrungen im allgemeinen bin ich gerade wegen dieser Unerklärlichkeiten besonders vorsichtig!

TL


----------



## PhilMUC (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

Für alle, die nicht glauben, das große Thune von einem Segelboot aus, gedrillt werden können: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X-pVFhuvFs&feature=related

Jedoch ist die Verwertung solch eines großen Thunfischs in der Bordküche unmöglich, welhalb so ein Fang in meinen Augen pure Verschwendung ist, aber er hat nunmal gebißen!

Philipp


----------



## zulu (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Big Game Ausrüstung für Mallorca?*

WAS ES NICHT ALLES GIBT !

An was ist  der arme fisch denn gestorben, der macht ja keinen muckser mehr an der oberfläche.

Fertig ausgedrillt mit diesem lächerlichen norwegenstekken?

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Zu dem gewicht, naja wer weiss wie ein 400 lbs fisch neben einem ausgewachsenen
mann aussieht, der wird mir beipflichten daß dieser thun nicht mehr als  200 lbs wiegen kann.

Warum werden die von dem motorboot  geschleppt und lachen so komisch?

War ein riesenspass was?

Ist eben nur ein nett gemachtes filmchen, und kein beweis für irgend etwas.

freundlichst 

Z.


----------

